# a sick looking slim-line frame design



## amelieNY

Hi there,

I hope somebody is around to gimme some clues about this sentence.

Allora, si tratta di mascherine tecniche per snowboard e qui ho una frase diciamo più marketing-oriented rather than a technical one….ma in ITA non mi piace. L

“The goggle has seriously big lenses and *a sick looking slim-line frame design*” 

My attempt is:La mascherina ha lenti davvero grandi ed una struttura di design dalla linea snella da fare sbattere a terra....oppure da infarto....insomma il punto è che queste lenti hanno rivoluzionato la visione sullo snowboard.


Cheers a bunch

Amelia


----------



## ohbice

Ah. All'inizio ho pensato che avesse un design da far vomitare.
Proverei con "...ha lenti impressionanti e una forma sottile dal design spaziale".
O qualcosa del genere.
Ciao
p


----------



## amelieNY

well... le dveono vendere quindi da vomitare penso nn funzionei  ...grz Ohbice il design spaziale calza a pennello!

cheers


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao amelie 
Non è che magari c'è scritto slick e non sick ? Per per 'sick' non ha alcun senso in questo contesto.


----------



## ohbice

Holymaloney said:


> Ciao amelie
> Non è che magari c'è scritto slick e non sick ? Per per 'sick' non ha alcun senso in questo contesto.


Ciao Hm, ho avuto anch'io lo stesso dubbio. Ma poi ho visto che nel WR Dictionary c'è _->slang_ (amazing, cool).
E allora ho lavorato su questo.
Ciao
p


----------



## Mary49

Ma qui http://www.wordreference.com/enit/sick  c'è "*sick* _adj_ _slang_ (amazing, cool) (_gergale_) figo, fico, fighissimo, fichissimo _agg _  fantastico, spettacolare _agg". _Può andare bene, no?


----------



## Holymaloney

Grazie ob 
confesso di non averlo mai sentito usare in questi termini....live and learn !


----------



## alicip

Sono d'accordo con ohbice e con Mary. Forse si potrebbe dire anche: "da urlo" o "mozzafiato"?  
sick = totally excellent; totally cool; unreal


----------



## TimLA

I wonder if "slim-line" in this context refers to a slim-line phone.








Imagine the goggles/glasses to be the phone receiver wrapped around your eyeballs.

This style is from the 1980's. Is there an Italian form for slim-line?


----------



## alicip

TimLA said:


> I wonder if "slim-line" in this context refers to a slim-line phone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16081
> 
> 
> Imagine the goggles/glasses to be the phone receiver wrapped around your eyeballs.
> 
> This style is from the 1980's. Is there an Italian form for slim-line?


Maybe: "compatto".


----------



## ohbice

Boh, se si tratta di design potrebbe essere di tutto... rispetto ai telefoni pre-esistenti quello in foto potrebbe essere "sottile" o "affusolato" o mille altre cose...
Però ripensandoci forse la frase in op significa che mentre le lenti sono gigantic, è la montatura ad essere sottilissima.
Attendiamo altri contributi per confermare/smentire.
Ciao.
p


----------



## alicip

ohbice said:


> Boh, se si tratta di design potrebbe essere di tutto... rispetto ai telefoni pre-esistenti quello in foto potrebbe essere "sottile" o "affusolato" o mille altre cose...
> Però ripensandoci forse la frase in op significa che mentre le lenti sono gigantic, è la montatura ad essere sottilissima.
> Attendiamo altri contributi per confermare/smentire.
> Ciao.
> p


Sì nella frase in OP dico che vada benissimo "sottile".
Per il telefono direi "compatto".


----------



## Lorena1970

TimLA said:


> I wonder if "slim-line" in this context refers to a slim-line phone.
> Imagine the goggles/glasses tow be the phone receiver wrapped around your eyeballs.
> 
> This style is from the 1980's. Is there an Italian form for slim-line?



I'd say this style is late '70s. In this context  I think it could be "la maschera ha un design straordinariamente aerodinamico" "il design della maschera è sorprendentemente aerodinamico" ho sempre sentito dire "maschera" per lo snowboard . Lo "stile" aerodinamico nel design implica leggerezza, linee affusolate, materiali leggeri etc.


----------



## amelieNY

Hi there,

Thanks a bunch to everybody....ma il contesto è quello dello snowboard e le masche da protezione che si indossano nelle discese a forte impatto!...alla fine ho optato per "una struttura di design dalla linea agile da fare sbattere a terra"  

Ta muchly
Amelia


----------



## Mary49

amelieNY said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks a bunch to everybody....ma il contesto è quello dello snowboard e le masche da protezione che si indossano nelle discese a forte impatto!...alla fine ho optato per "una struttura di design dalla linea agile da fare sbattere a terra"
> 
> Ta muchly
> Amelia


Ma cosa intendi con "fare sbattere a terra"? Scusami, ma non vuol dire nulla, secondo me.

PS  Perché dici sempre "Ta muchly"? Che inglese è? Magari sono ignorante io...


----------



## alicip

Lorena1970 said:


> I'd say this style is late '70s. In this context  I think it could be "la maschera ha un design straordinariamente aerodinamico" "il design della maschera è sorprendentemente aerodinamico" ho sempre sentito dire "maschera" per lo snowboard . Lo "stile" aerodinamico nel design implica leggerezza, linee affusolate, materiali leggeri etc.


Sono d'accordo! Mi piace "aerodinamico" ma senza "straordinariamente".


----------



## Mary49

Scusate, ma "frame design" non è "design della montatura", anziché "struttura di design", come dice amelieNY?


----------



## Lorena1970

amelieNY said:


> Hi there,
> 
> "una struttura di design dalla linea agile da fare sbattere a terra"



Mi dispiace ma da esperta di design (e designer) questa frase non ha senso. Sorry.

@Mary: in questo caso dire "montatura" ha poco senso. "Slim-line frame design" si riferisce alla forma complessiva della maschera, determinata dalla "cornice" (non mi viene un altro termine) quindi in italiano si può semplificare. Poi come sempre bisognerebbe sapere dove va pubblicato il testo.


----------



## london calling

Mary,  "Ta muchly" is BE slang.


----------



## Mary49

@lorena, la cornice della maschera da sci non è una montatura?  http://www.allaboutvision.com/sports/skiing.htm   "Many ski goggle frames are made of softer, more flexible materials than traditional eyeglass or sunglass frames".  http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/goggles.html  "Most frames are made of polyurethane because it allows for some flexibility. In general, a more flexible frame is best for cold temperatures".

Thanks, london!


----------



## Lorena1970

Si Mary ma non si chiama montatura: "in gergo" ha una dicitura diversa che al momento non ricordo.......


----------



## Mary49

MONTATURA: Antifog
montatura della maschera
la montatura ampia permette il massimo confort visivo
con montatura areata
montatura della maschera
Colore Montatura: Rosso
ecc...


----------



## Lorena1970

No problem. Io non tradurrei in modo letterale e non mi fascerei la testa sul dettaglio ma tradurrei il concetto, l'immagine dell'oggetto. Mia opinione condivisibile o meno.


----------



## amelieNY

Hi there,
.

Allora, tavlvolta ho saltato la parola "frame" lasciando solo design...sostanzialmente dipende dalle collocation che trovi dopo, dalla lunghezza del periodo etc etc...e talvolta PURTROPPO I might say DEVI scegliere un gergo tecnico che ti è stato imposto dal cliente...language register here is hybrid between technical and marketing language quindi capirete come devi essere speciosa e tecnica senza però fare un trattato noioso!!!!....to cut it short, last version is:

"un design dalla linea agile da far sbattere a terra"


@Mary49 Ta muchly (Se vivi nel Merseyside per tantooooooooooooooooooooo tempo ti scatta in automatico)



Amelia


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, amelie.
Perdonami, ma francamente non so quante persone capirebbero "da far sbattere a terra" con il senso che vuoi dargli tu (se io per primo ho capito bene).


----------



## novizio

this HTML class. Value is http://www.head.com/

Forse questo è quello che si referisce.

Se così, direi Mary ha ragione. "Sick looking" significa "un stile fighissimo/fantastico", la struttura snella con lenti grandi fornisce campo visivo massimo e non scivoloso appena caduta. A te lascio la frase perfetta per gli italiani.


----------



## Lorena1970

novizio said:


> e non scivoloso appena caduta.



Could you please explain to which part of the original sentence this refers to...? I am not sure to understand...Thank you



amelieNY said:


> dipende dalle collocation che trovi dopo, dalla lunghezza del periodo etc etc...e talvolta PURTROPPO I might say DEVI scegliere un gergo tecnico che ti è stato imposto dal cliente...language register here is hybrid between technical and marketing language quindi capirete come devi essere speciosa e tecnica senza però fare un trattato noioso!!!!



Sorry but I keep having problems in understanding the context this sentence belongs to. Is it and advertising brochure, a slogan, or what else?
Anyway I agree with Necsus: "da sbattere a terra" makes not so much sense here.
"agile" is generally referred to movement and it is hardly used in the design field. Not banned, but a bit inappropriate. Better would be "*un eccezionale/bellissimo/particolare/ design sfilato*" .

*sick *1 |sɪk| adjective
5 informal excellent. (OED)

*La maschera ha lenti molto grandi e un pregevole design sfilato della montatura.
La maschera ha lenti molto grandi e un pregevole design aerodinamico della montatura.
La maschera ha lenti molto grandi e una montatura dal pregevole design aerodinamico/sfilato.
*
Do ragione a Mary: montatura si può comunque usare, volendo.


----------



## novizio

Lorena, if you look at the link I had attached, which I believe is exactly the page with illustration being translated, you can see the goggles and the description. In addition to the feature of the large lenses with minimal frames it also touts the claim that these goggles won't slip as a result of a crash/fall. At least that is my interpretation.


----------



## °Adhara°

amelieNY said:


> "una struttura di design dalla linea agile da fare sbattere a terra"



Ciao Amelie,

onestamente non userei "da far sbattere a terra". Non è un un modo di dire usato e se lo leggessi sulla descrizione di un prodotto penserei che chi l'ha scritto si è sforzato di suonare giovane per forza senza riuscirci (non voglio dire che questo sia il tuo caso). Il mio consiglio è di cambiarlo con un'altra espressione, tra cui le già proposte  "mozzafiato", "spettacolare", "da infarto", "da urlo", ecc.


----------



## Lorena1970

novizio said:


> Lorena, if you look at the link I had attached, which I believe is exactly the page with illustration being translated, you can see the goggles and the description. In addition to the feature of the large lenses with minimal frames it also touts the claim that these goggles won't slip as a result of a crash/fall. At least that is my interpretation.


OK, thanks, but your link opens the website homepage, so I don't know how to search for this goggles...!


----------



## Mary49

Ciao Lorena,ecco il link e il testo  "...a silicone-coated strap makes the goggle slip-free even on heavy landings".


----------

